# 3/24 bottom time



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Been talking to Swander about diving for about two months now, the stars aligned and he made it back to Alabama for the weekend. Being that he hadn't dove in a few months and I really wanted to get back on his boat and dive with him we headed out of OBA to a few spots he knew of. First dive he just started slaying the black snapper right out of the gate. I took aim at a AJ about 4min into the dive and that didn't end well for me, I got him in close and reached for my kill spike, it wasn't there, I had left it on the boat. Thats about the time he decided he didn't like being sideways with a spear shaft in his head and started to freak, idk how he pulled the shaft out of his head but he swam away after a few good tugs. Steve is still cleaning up on the blackies so I take a short swim and run into the AJ in the picture, he got stoned and slid right into place on the stringer. First dive I was 1 for 2 on the AJ and 0 on the black snapper, Steve was loaded up on the snapper, idk how many but he did good. Dive two was once again awesome, saw my biggest stingray and a manta ray that I can see on the Gopro vid but just barely, 5 fish for myself but, only two black snapper. Once again Steve did a great job and idk his fish count for the 2nd dive either(Steve, do you remember?). Seas were kind of rough, bubble watchers were sea sick(us too a little, I suppose), we decided to omit a the 3rd dive and call it a day. Thanks for the great dives Steve!

A video will follow when I get the time to edit it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice haul. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice job. I'm going to try my luck tomorrow on the O.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang nice haul!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome fishing I love those big black snapper


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice load of fish there.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice post Jeremy, You are too kind! Hope you edit out all of my misses. Already back at the job in Nebraska and not likin it much. I looked at my video and it consisted of our 3 min safety stop and about 10 min of Destiny curled up in that seat on the back of the boat. She would probly kill me if I posted that. Sure enjoyed the time on the water with you all. Lets do it again. Oh, I was gonna tell the guys at MBT about that buzzing sound on the bottom but thought they would laugh me out of the shop!

Steve


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, as sweet as Destiny may be, that may be a boring video.
I would love the opertunity to dive with you again, I have to bring Alyssa next time tho.
I know she would love to meet you and ride/dive your boat.

As far a the buzzing sound, I think you need to check your BC for a stray cellphone.
Can anybody explain the sound of a cell phone on vibrate at about 80-90 ft?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Help me out guys...those look like Cubera to me. Is it like Cobia and Ling being the same fish? So, Black Snapper and Cubera are two different ways to refer to the same fish?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

No cubera is not a black snapper. Black snapper is a local term for a mangrove snapper.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Help me out guys...those look like Cubera to me. Is it like Cobia and Ling being the same fish? So, Black Snapper and Cubera are two different ways to refer to the same fish?


 two different snapper. black/mangrove and the different cubera


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubera_snapper
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangrove_snapper

The common name frequently used used by the scientific community for the "Mangrove Snapper" is "Gray Snapper."


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

How do u tell them apart?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Black, Mangrove, Grey, Cubera!!! Call em what you want!! They loved being shot and once in the hot grease they were DELICIOUS!! I always called em grey but got tired of everyone telling me they were blackies!! It was like shooting fish in a barrel. Had a great time.:yes:

Actually the picture Whackum put up of the mangrove is exactly what they look like at 90'


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Just as long as ya don't keep more than 10 pp we're all good.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

http://speardiver.com/fish-species/717-difference-between-cubera-gray-mangrove-snapper.html
This site gives some good pictures on the differences. Troy I think the ones we shot recently were grey snapper and not cubera. But then again I can't really tell for sure.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/snappers.html

I'm still not convinced these are Black or Mangrove Snapper. The link above states that they are commonly confused...and obviously I still am.


For the Mangrove...
"Obvious black line runs from the snout through the eye to just below the dorsal fin." 
Maybe the pictures are at the wrong angle, because I don't see the dark line.

For the Cubera...(top teeth)
"In the Gray, this patch is shaped something like an arrow, complete with shaft. That of the Cubera is of similar shape but has no shaft; it looks like an inverted "V"."
I'm anxious to examine the next one I get...without better pictures, this will prove to me what I've been shooting.

Please help me...if you have any input to set me straight or prove my theories, I would greatly appreciate it. I know the next time I get one, I'm going to go all Marine Biologist on his A$$!!!...I think identifying the teeth will do it.

Thanx,
Troy


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> http://speardiver.com/fish-species/717-difference-between-cubera-gray-mangrove-snapper.html
> This site gives some good pictures on the differences. Troy I think the ones we shot recently were grey snapper and not cubera. But then again I can't really tell for sure.


That's it Brandon...great link. I've been calling them Cubera...Looks like you guys are right...they are Black Snapper.

Thanx guys!!! I should be working, but I'm I.D.'ing fish!!! Life is good...

Troy


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Now what annoys me is that Black Snapper and Mangrove snapper are supposed to be the same fish, but there are two separate categories in the Fishing Regulations...one for Black and one for Mangrove. AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! I give up...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/saltwater-fish/
It would be nice if they put what a black snapper was. 

*Gray Snapper: Lutjanus griseus*

*Appearance: *



Dark brown or gray with reddish or orange spots in rows along the sides
The ones we shot were dark red or black. I don't know. At this point I don't know if we will ever know and they aren't overegulated like the reds are.


http://www.dictionaryoffish.com/saltwater_fish_directory.htm


This site calls them the same thing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've almost got the video done, I should be able to post it a little later.


----------

